

Tumblr CTO Steps Down To Focus On Instapaper, "Independent Career" - bond
http://www.businessinsider.com/tumblr-cto-steps-down-to-focus-on-instapaper-independent-career-2010-9

======
coachwei
just wrote about Tumblr for its web site performance
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1712065>). The technical team at Tumblr
clearly did a good job. Sad to see CTO go.

